# Looking for dwarfs.



## pawfessionaltouch (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey guys! I have looked ALL OVER the place for dwarfs for MONTHS now, but the few people I found online that have them either no longer breed or won’t have any available for the next year or so. Of course, I’ve pretty much resigned myself to the fact that shipping or a long road trip will be required when I finally find someone since they don’t seem to exist in the south…

I’m willing to pay up to $100 each for a pair of dwarf males… Yeah, I know I’m a little bit crazy… but I’ve wanted a pair for so long now that it’s ridiculous! I’m particularly interested in young dumbos, but I’d really just be happy to have any healthy cutie pies under 2yrs old that would get along well together. Can anyone help me out? 

On a similar note since I’m reaching out… I’d also be interested in manx or Harley coats of either sex (males preferred) and no particular quantity (I have males and females to keep either sex company, but I have a special place in my heart for squishy boys). Dwarf is my primary interest, but it would be fun to spice up my current groups with more interesting types! I figure if I have to make a trip, I might as well make it a super special one worth the time!

I’d really appreciate any help I can get 
Thanks!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My breeder works with both dwarf and harley rats.

http://www.sweetwhispersrattery.com/

I love her and she's wonderful, but something to note is that the harley coat in the US is very, very poor. When harley coats were first imported, only a handful of breeders got them. One in particular made some very amateur moves and essentially ruined the coat. The few breeders left are working very hard to repair the US harley lines. It will take several thousand dollars to bring more harley coats in to help and breeders are very lucky to break even on their endeavors to improve our pet rats, so this will take quite some time.

Give her a holler if you are truly up for a road trip!


----------

